# I cranked this one out



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

The mural was made by an artist in NYC.
My neighbor designed the entire frame, and built the quick change rollers.
I built the frame and crank handles.
This piece is currently on display in a gallery in China

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2017)

That's awesome on many levels. Congratulations Jon - it's an honor earned and well deserved

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

What gives man....no classrom topic on it? Just pow! Here it is....



Pretty cool looking though...


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> What gives man....no classrom topic on it? Just pow! Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool looking though...



Here it is getting boxed up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Interesting....that pic gives dimension to it. I thought it was smaller....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

But you hear that all the time.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2017)

Congratulations, it must be a thrill to know your work is on exhibit! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2017)

very cool! now ya just need a monkey to turn the crank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2017)

It's a monkey manual movie, like everything else, it requires no electricity...

That's really cool to say the least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

